# GOG: Keine "Faire Preisgestaltung" mehr ab März



## Darkmoon76 (27. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GOG: Keine "Faire Preisgestaltung" mehr ab März* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *GOG: Keine "Faire Preisgestaltung" mehr ab März*


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

Scheint ja wirklich nicht gut zu laufen. Aber offen gestanden habe ich mit dem Ende der "fairen Preisgestaltung" nun wenig Probleme. GoG war bisher immer vorbildlich und allein die DRM-Freiheit ist Grund genug, das Unternehmen weiter zu unterstützen. Abgesehen davon, dass sie da ziemlich ehrlich und transparent kommunizieren, insofern dass sie sagen: "Ok, so sieht's aus. Läuft nicht gut. "


----------



## ICamus (27. Februar 2019)

Sehe da kein Problem. Ist nur eine logische Entscheidung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

Ich habe ja schon bei dem anderen Artikel gesagt, dass ich die Abzockmasche der Spiele-Publisher mit ihren regionalen Preisunterschieden als unfair empfinde und nicht mittragen werde. Mich hat GoG somit als Kunde verloren (außer für alte Spiele ohne regionale Preisunterschiede, aber von denen hab ich schon so ziemlich alle, die mich interessieren).


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe die kriegen die Kurve. Ich kaufe immer gern bei GOG, aber in den nächsten Wochen werde ich dann doch wohl vorsichtig sein und abwarten, was jetzt passiert. Das Dumme ist: Eigentlich sollte man wohl das exakte Gegenteil tun um GOG zu unterstützen.

Eigentlich dachte ich immer, dass GOG und CD Project durch diese Kombination aus Entwickler und eigenem Store, der auch fremde Produkte anbietet, ziemlich sicher gegen solche Fälle ist. Mal abwarten, was passiert.


----------



## Tariguz (27. Februar 2019)

Yes! Dadurch haben sie endlich eine Chance gegen Steam. Wie oft habe ich schon zu Keys für Steam gegriffen weils einfach deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon bei dem anderen Artikel gesagt, dass ich die Abzockmasche der Spiele-Publisher mit ihren regionalen Preisunterschieden als unfair empfinde und nicht mittragen werde. Mich hat GoG somit als Kunde verloren (außer für alte Spiele ohne regionale Preisunterschiede, aber von denen hab ich schon so ziemlich alle, die mich interessieren).



Da du ja auch Steam und Co. boykottierst...wo kriegst du dann deine Spiele her? Spielst du überhaupt noch?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (27. Februar 2019)

Somit bleiben die Preise an sich die gleichen, nur das Cash-Back für die "GOG-Geldbörse" wird es nicht mehr geben.

Habe damit kein Problem, da mir der Service und die Kundenfreundlichkeit von GOG das wert ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da du ja auch Steam und Co. boykottierst...wo kriegst du dann deine Spiele her? Spielst du überhaupt noch?



Nun ja, ich dürfte langsam genug Spiele bis zur Rente angesammelt haben.  Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch F2P-Online Games.


----------



## ICamus (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da du ja auch Steam und Co. boykottierst...wo kriegst du dann deine Spiele her? Spielst du überhaupt noch?



Epic Store.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2019)

Sowas wie gog connect, bei dem man seinen Steamaccount mit gog verbinden konnte und manche Spiele dann auch auf gog kostenlos in die Bibliothek bekam, das war wohl einfach zu viel des Guten.

Auf der anderen Seite gibts dagegen Dinge, die mir nicht so gut gefallen haben... Wenn du früher da ein Spiel gekauft hast, dann war Soundtrack, Artbook und sowas gleich dabei. Heute wird das immer öfter extra verkauft.
Und das neue Design der Webseite war auch ein totaler Fehlschuss. Ich hab jedenfalls noch niemanden gehört, dem es gefallen hätte. Jeder sagt irgendwie, dass es kacke ist und die Person deshalb gar nicht mehr so Lust hat da zu surfen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Epic Store.


Apropos...Epic fährt eine ähnliche Schiene. Die kommt zwar nicht dem Kunden zugute, wohl aber den Entwicklern. Epic zahlt einiges ja auch aus eigener Tasche und ich bezweifle, dass das langfristig gut gehen wird, wenn man bei schlechteren Verkaufszahlen die Differenz aus eigener Tasche zahlen will.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (27. Februar 2019)

Oh, das finde ich schon etwas schade.
Aber für den Service den mir GOG mit den alten Titeln liefert bin ich auch gerne bereit mal 1-2 € mehr auszugeben.
Muss ich halt mal auf ein, zwei Titel vorerst verzichten und später zuschlagen. Das macht aber nichts.
Die Kommunikation von GOG dazu ist aber vorbildlich. Es wird offen und ehrlich kommuniziert, das wissen viele Kunden auch zu schätzen und nehmen das auch nicht übel (von einigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen).
Da können sich die anderen Publisher ruhig mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und das neue Design der Webseite war auch ein totaler Fehlschuss. Ich hab jedenfalls noch niemanden gehört, dem es gefallen hätte. Jeder sagt irgendwie, dass es kacke ist und die Person deshalb gar nicht mehr so Lust hat da zu surfen.



Ja, da das war echt ein Griff ins Klo. Ich war früher fast täglich auf der Seite, jetzt eigentlich nur noch selten. Dann gab es mehrere Vorfälle wo private Informationen aus dem (in einem Shop völlig überflüssigen) Userprofil öffentlich einsehbar waren. Also bei aller Liebe: da liegt einiges im Argen und das schon seit längerem.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Oh, das finde ich schon etwas schade.
> Aber für den Service den mir GOG mit den alten Titeln liefert bin ich auch gerne bereit mal 1-2 € mehr auszugeben.
> Muss ich halt mal auf ein, zwei Titel vorerst verzichten und später zuschlagen. Das macht aber nichts.
> Die Kommunikation von GOG dazu ist aber vorbildlich. Es wird offen und ehrlich kommuniziert, das wissen viele Kunden auch zu schätzen und nehmen das auch nicht übel (von einigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen).
> Da können sich die anderen Publisher ruhig mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.



Ohne GoG jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen. Aber welchen Service meinst du? Den miserablen Patch Support (wobei gog da eventuell selbst nicht verantwortlich für ist), oder eher nicht gegebenen Online Modus, weshalb sie ja echte reine Online Spiele erst gar nicht im Programm haben. Also wie jeder weiß, ich bin kein Steam Fan, aber da hat Steam weit mehr zu bieten. Muss ich nun mal sagen.
Die alten Spiele spielen zu können, okey das ist eine Sache, aber wer die alten Spiele noch hat, auch alte DOS Spiele, da gibt es Alternativen wo man nicht Unbedingt GoG braucht um das spielen zu können. DOS Box oder für ein paar wenige €uro einen alten Rechner zusammen bauen (habe ich auch).
Und ich bezweifel das Grafik Junkies diese ollen/alten Kamellen noch Groß spielen. Klein ist da die Nutzerschaft.
Kommunikation, habe ich bei GoG noch nicht gebraucht, weil ich da zu wenig von habe. Alte Spiele weiß ich wie ich die zum laufen bekomme und Top Games haben sie kaum. Da sind die nicht anders als andere. Vorbildlich ist bei mir da immer noch Blizzard mit ihren Support, die haben mehr Personal im Support als alle anderen zusammen. Ist nun mal so. 
Wie gesagt, mich Wundert höchstens das GoG so lange Überlebt hat, da ziehe ich meine Hut vor.


----------



## LostHero (27. Februar 2019)

Hmm gibt es ab März nur kein neues Guthaben oder wird auch das bereits angesammelte Guthaben im März gestrichen? Die Stellungnahme ist da ziemlich undeutlich ^^.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da du ja auch Steam und Co. boykottierst...wo kriegst du dann deine Spiele her? Spielst du überhaupt noch?


 Ja klar, aber immer nur das gleiche Game: Wut. Daher auch der Nickname. Wut ist ein absoluter Indie-Klassiker und steht für "We ugly Trolls".


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also wie jeder weiß, ich bin kein Steam Fan, aber da hat Steam weit mehr zu bieten. Muss ich nun mal sagen.


Sowas mal von dir zu hören... Ich mach gleich mal drei Kreuze im Kalender.


----------



## ICamus (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Apropos...Epic fährt eine ähnliche Schiene. Die kommt zwar nicht dem Kunden zugute, wohl aber den Entwicklern. Epic zahlt einiges ja auch aus eigener Tasche und ich bezweifle, dass das langfristig gut gehen wird, wenn man bei schlechteren Verkaufszahlen die Differenz aus eigener Tasche zahlen will.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsgcwpZLUhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ohne GoG jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen. Aber welchen Service meinst du? Den miserablen Patch Support (wobei gog da eventuell selbst nicht verantwortlich für ist), oder eher nicht gegebenen Online Modus, weshalb sie ja echte reine Online Spiele erst gar nicht im Programm haben. Also wie jeder weiß, ich bin kein Steam Fan, aber da hat Steam weit mehr zu bieten. Muss ich nun mal sagen.
> Die alten Spiele spielen zu können, okey das ist eine Sache, aber wer die alten Spiele noch hat, auch alte DOS Spiele, da gibt es Alternativen wo man nicht Unbedingt GoG braucht um das spielen zu können. DOS Box oder für ein paar wenige €uro einen alten Rechner zusammen bauen (habe ich auch).
> Und ich bezweifel das Grafik Junkies diese ollen/alten Kamellen noch Groß spielen. Klein ist da die Nutzerschaft.
> Kommunikation, habe ich bei GoG noch nicht gebraucht, weil ich da zu wenig von habe. Alte Spiele weiß ich wie ich die zum laufen bekomme und Top Games haben sie kaum. Da sind die nicht anders als andere. Vorbildlich ist bei mir da immer noch Blizzard mit ihren Support, die haben mehr Personal im Support als alle anderen zusammen. Ist nun mal so.
> Wie gesagt, mich Wundert höchstens das GoG so lange Überlebt hat, da ziehe ich meine Hut vor.



Vielleicht gerade deswegen, weil sie es anderes machen  Würden sie es genauso wie Steam machen, wer bräuchte sie dann? Dann wären sie überflüssig.
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass sie die alten Spiele einfach online stellen und verkaufen, sondern sie überarbeiten sie. Dass sie auf neuen Betriebssystemen (sogar Linux) laufen. Und sie schauen auch ob sie durchspielbar sind und fixen gegebenenfalls da Probleme auch, wenn es nicht der Fall ist. Spiel da mal Spiele wie Fallout 3 z.B., die sind in der gog version viel stabiler und stürzen nicht so leicht ab und alles.
Das große Problem sind eher 3 Dinge aktuell: 1. Die großen Firmen haben einfach oft schiss ihre Spiele dort DRM frei zu verkaufen. Wenn es z.B. bei gog.com auch die neuen Spiele sofort zum Release geben würde, dann würde ich vermutlich nur noch dort kaufen. Dadurch schränkt es die Spielebibliothek ein. 2. Es ist immer schwerer alte Spiele zu bekommen, weil man viele große schon hat und zweitens weil die rechtliche Lage so verdammt schwierig ist. Die würden liebend gerne sicher solche sachen wie No one lives forever und ähnliches aufnehmen, aber da blickt keiner mehr durch. Für mich zeigt das aber, mit wieviel Herzblut man da an die Sache rangeht und dass da noch echte alte Zocker sind, weil das ganze bei jedem alten Spiel zu klären, das ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen. 3. Kommt jetzt der Epic Store und nimmt selbst kleinere Spiele schon exklusiv auf, die ansonsten wohl auch auf gog erschienen wären. Was den Markt für solche Plattformen noch kleiner macht. Deshalb ist der Epic Store ja auch so gefährlich.



LostHero schrieb:


> Hmm gibt es ab März nur kein neues Guthaben oder wird auch das bereits angesammelte Guthaben im März gestrichen? Die Stellungnahme ist da ziemlich undeutlich ^^.



Bei der Gamestar steht dazu: "Habt ihr durch das Programm Guthaben erhalten, bleibt das noch ein Jahr ab dem Monat bestehen, in dem ihr es erhalten habt."


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2019)

Im Nachhinein betrachtet natuerlich ein bisschen bloede, wenn man sein Feature "fairer Preisgestaltung" genannt hat. Da sehen die Ueberschriften jetzt beim abschalten natuerlich ganz schoen uebel aus. Vielleicht waere "regionaler Kostenausgleich" oder sowas hier besser gewesen. 
Wenn sie selber halt immer auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben, dann ist das abschaffen zwar alles andere als schoen, aber immerhin nachzuvollziehen und immerhin reden sie in ihrer Erklaerung mal Klartext und sagen es wie es ist. Das ist man ja heute von Unternehmen auch nicht mehr unbedingt gewohnt.

Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe ist woher das ungleichgewicht in den Preisen ueberhaupt kommt. Ich meine, bei physikalischen Verkaeufen, die man dan in den jeweiligen Regionen wieder extra produzieren muss und so, da kann iche s ja nachvollziehen, aber bei digitalen Verkaeufen sollte es doch eigentlich echt keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe ist woher das ungleichgewicht in den Preisen ueberhaupt kommt. Ich meine, bei physikalischen Verkaeufen, die man dan in den jeweiligen Regionen wieder extra produzieren muss und so, da kann iche s ja nachvollziehen, aber bei digitalen Verkaeufen sollte es doch eigentlich echt keine Rolle spielen.



Euro, Kronen, Dollar, Rubel usw. usw. sind ja nun nicht alle gleich viel Wert und in jedem Land funktioniert die Wirtschaft ein wenig anders. Da kostet 'ne Packung Zigaretten in Land X mal gleich deutlich weniger, als in Land Y. Da werden mehr Steuern erhoben, an anderer Stelle werden keine Steuern erhoben usw. usw. Außerdem sind die Lebenserhaltungskosten einfach sehr unterschiedlich. 

Ein 60 Euro-Spiel werden sich einige Menschen in Land X dann wohl einfach nicht leisten können. Also muss der Preis angepasst werden.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht gerade deswegen, weil sie es anderes machen  Würden sie es genauso wie Steam machen, wer bräuchte sie dann? Dann wären sie überflüssig.
> Und es ist ja nicht so, dass sie die alten Spiele einfach online stellen und verkaufen, sondern sie überarbeiten sie. Dass sie auf neuen Betriebssystemen (sogar Linux) laufen. Und sie schauen auch ob sie durchspielbar sind und fixen gegebenenfalls da Probleme auch, wenn es nicht der Fall ist. Spiel da mal Spiele wie Fallout 3 z.B., die sind in der gog version viel stabiler und stürzen nicht so leicht ab und alles.
> Das große Problem sind eher 3 Dinge aktuell: 1. Die großen Firmen haben einfach oft schiss ihre Spiele dort DRM frei zu verkaufen. Wenn es z.B. bei gog.com auch die neuen Spiele sofort zum Release geben würde, dann würde ich vermutlich nur noch dort kaufen. Dadurch schränkt es die Spielebibliothek ein. 2. Es ist immer schwerer alte Spiele zu bekommen, weil man viele große schon hat und zweitens weil die rechtliche Lage so verdammt schwierig ist. Die würden liebend gerne sicher solche sachen wie No one lives forever und ähnliches aufnehmen, aber da blickt keiner mehr durch. Für mich zeigt das aber, mit wieviel Herzblut man da an die Sache rangeht und dass da noch echte alte Zocker sind, weil das ganze bei jedem alten Spiel zu klären, das ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen. 3. Kommt jetzt der Epic Store und nimmt selbst kleinere Spiele schon exklusiv auf, die ansonsten wohl auch auf gog erschienen wären. Was den Markt für solche Plattformen noch kleiner macht. Deshalb ist der Epic Store ja auch so gefährlich.
> 
> ...



Habe ich vieles dazu auch gesagt, was auch du so siehst, aber auch anders.
Aber nochmal, um realistisch zu bleiben. 
Für alte, ganz alte Spiele brauche ich kein GoG, also nicht unbedingt. Ein alter Rechner den man sich für ein paar €uros bauen kann oder die DOS Box ist meist besser und vor allem Kostengünstiger als die teils vollkommen Überteuerten ALTEN Spiele bei GoG zu kaufen. Ist nun mal so. Und die alten Sachen gibt es da meist nur in englisch. Die alten Zocker von uns haben die Originale, die brauchen GoG nicht sondern machen es so wie ich sagte. Und die Neueren User spielen doch kaum noch die alten Super Grafik Sachen . Das ist eben so im Millionen Bereich. GoG selbst finde ich Cool, aber die Clientel der Userschaft der alten Games die diese mal sehen möchte ist doch wohl eher klein?
Das mit den DRM habe ich ja auch genauso gesagt, das ist eben das Problem von GoG. Die Publisher eben.
Der Epic Store hat rein gar nichts mit GoG zu tun. Vollkommen andere Sache.
So etwas wie Fallout 3 läuft außer auf XP Rechnern nirgendwo stabil, auch bei GoG nicht. Da hilft nur ein alter XP Rechner oder ein Crack. Komischerweise laufen sehr sehr viele Spiele mit Crack sehr viel besser als Original. Woran das wohl liegt?
Wie ich schon sagte, GoG hat eigentlich keinen wirklichen Mehrwert im Digitalem Zeitalter. Dazu, und das ist auch noch wichtig, GoG ist auch bei aktuellen Titeln  wenn sie mal einen haben zu teuer, wie ich oben schon sagte, die Leute haben auch die Keyseller im Auge, denn rechnen müssen wir alle.
Und da es keine billigen GoG Keys gibt, habe  ich oben schon gesagt, wundert es mich eben das es GoG Überhaupt noch gibt. Deshalb kein Wunder das sie da rote Zahlen schreiben.
Ich gebe GoG leider keine 2-3 Jahre mehr, dann ist das Projekt gestorben. Der Todestoß ist eben DRM Free. Sie bekommen zu wenig Top aktuelle Titel um Überleben zu können. Wieso sie diese nicht bekommen habe ich ja gesagt und weiß auch jeder.


----------



## pcg-veteran (27. Februar 2019)

Die Überschrift zum Artikel ist vielleicht nicht falsch, aber missverständlich und könnte als "UNFAIRE Preisgestaltung bei GOG ab März" verstanden werden, was die Kunden weiter verschreckt und GOG noch mehr in die Bredouille bringt. Möchte der verantwortliche Redakteur wirklich aktiv am Untergang von GOG mitarbeiten, nur um mehr Treffer für diesen Artikel zu bekommen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Die Überschrift zum Artikel ist vielleicht nicht falsch, aber missverständlich und könnte als "UNFAIRE Preisgestaltung bei GOG ab März" verstanden werden, was die Kunden weiter verschreckt und GOG noch mehr in die Bredouille bringt. Möchte der verantwortliche Redakteur wirklich aktiv am Untergang von GOG mitarbeiten, nur um mehr Treffer für diesen Artikel zu bekommen?



Nun, gog selbst bezeichnet es so, es ist die offizielle Bezeichnung, deswegen wurde das in dem Artikel auch in " " gesetzt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Die Überschrift zum Artikel ist vielleicht nicht falsch, aber missverständlich und könnte als "UNFAIRE Preisgestaltung bei GOG ab März" verstanden werden



Was ja auch stimmt. Du wirst in Zukunft im gleichen Shop, für das gleiche Produkt mehr bezahlen müssen, als z.B. ein Amerikaner. Das ist für mich ein Bildebuchbeispiel für "unfair". Und nein, das andere das auch so machen, macht es nicht besser und hätten Gamer Eier würden sie sich das nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein 60 Euro-Spiel werden sich einige Menschen in Land X dann wohl einfach nicht leisten können. Also muss der Preis angepasst werden.


Wer sich Heutzutage ein Spiel für 60 tacken kauft kann nur ein Steam Fan sein und da kaufen. Wie bescheuert muss man sein?


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Du wirst in Zukunft im gleichen Shop, für das gleiche Produkt mehr bezahlen müssen, als z.B. ein Amerikaner.



Dazu sollte allerdings erwähnt werden: In den USA werden die Dollar-Preise üblicherweise ohne Umsatzsteuer angegeben, meines Wissens nach, weil sich der Prozentsatz von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unterscheidet. Daher wirken US-Preise auf den ersten Blick häufig günstiger, als EU-Preise, auch wenn sie es oft eben nicht sind.


----------



## pcg-veteran (27. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nun, gog selbst bezeichnet es so, es ist die offizielle Bezeichnung, deswegen wurde das in dem Artikel auch in " " gesetzt.



Es geht nicht um die Bezeichnung, sondern um die Wirkung, die man mit der gewählten Formulierung im Titel erzielt ... und für die ist der Redakteur verantwortlich. GOG schreibt zB einfach : 





> Ankündigung zur Fairen Preisgestaltung


 Das ist deutlich weniger reißerisch und dürfte GOG auch nicht so stark schaden wie obige Überschrift.

Ich finde es gut, daß GOG sich um alte Spiele kümmert und sie für moderne Systeme anpasst und auch DRM-freie Spiele anbietet. Das sollte man unterstützen und nicht absichtlich torpedieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, daß GOG sich um alte Spiele kümmert und sie für moderne Systeme anpasst und auch DRM-freie Spiele anbietet. Das sollte man unterstützen und nicht absichtlich torpedieren.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Euro, Kronen, Dollar, Rubel usw. usw. sind ja nun nicht alle gleich viel Wert und in jedem Land funktioniert die Wirtschaft ein wenig anders. Da kostet 'ne Packung Zigaretten in Land X mal gleich deutlich weniger, als in Land Y. Da werden mehr Steuern erhoben, an anderer Stelle werden keine Steuern erhoben usw. usw. Außerdem sind die Lebenserhaltungskosten einfach sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> Ein 60 Euro-Spiel werden sich einige Menschen in Land X dann wohl einfach nicht leisten können. Also muss der Preis angepasst werden.



Gut, dass z.B. Steam in Russland billiger ist, das ist ja bekannt, dachte aber eher immer, das ist einfach eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung, die Steam macht. Aka, wievie Verkaeufe vs. wieviel Profit. Das was GoG hier macht, und wo sie sagen, dass sie im worst case draufzahlen hoert sich irgendwie anders an.

Weil dann muesste man ja fragen wieso GoG nicht gleich die Spiele z.B. in Europa fuer den Preis angeboten hat, der fuer sie als richtig erscheint, sondern diese Geschichte mit den Rueckzahlungen macht? Bzw. wieso schreiben sie, dass sie mit ihrer fair Preis Policy keine Gewinne mehr erzielen, da sie hoehere Kosten haben, die sie nicht reinbekommen? Denn das impliziert doch irgendwo, dass der Publisher/Entwickler auch fuer z.B. einen Europaeischen Verkauf mehr bekommt als fuer einen Amerikanischen. Und der Publisher sitzt ja trotzdem immer im selben Land.

Wenn GoGs Erklaerung Sinn machen soll, dann muss es ja regionale Unterschiede geben, in dem, was sie ein Online Verkauf kostet. Dasist moeglich und koennte z.B. lokale Besteuerung, Unterhalt von Servern in der Region oder Traffic Preise oder so sein, da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus und das faende ich interessant zu wissen, ob das ein grosser Faktor fuer die Unternehmen ist. 

Oder aber es muss der Publsiehr von GoG unterschiedlich viel Geld verlangen/bekommen je nachdem wo ein key des Spiels verkauft wurde, wobei ich dann die Frage stelle welche Logik dahinter steht, da ja weder der Publisher, noch GoG ihren Standort wechseln.

An den amerikanischen Preisen aendert sich ja nichts. Deswegen meine Frage, was genau macht den online Spieleverkauf in z.B. Deutschland so viel teurer (fuer GoG) als den in Nordamerika?



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dazu sollte allerdings erwähnt werden: In den USA werden die Dollar-Preise üblicherweise ohne Umsatzsteuer angegeben, meines Wissens nach, weil sich der Prozentsatz von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unterscheidet. Daher wirken US-Preise auf den ersten Blick häufig günstiger, als EU-Preise, auch wenn sie es oft eben nicht sind.



Das stimmt in 90% der Faelle absolut (und regt mich immer noch auf, z.B. bei amazon.com, wenn im checkout donn immer nochmal ein paar Dollar dazukommen ), ist aber interessanterweise bei GoG nicht der Fall. Habe es gerade ausprobiert.



pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Bezeichnung, sondern um die Wirkung, die man mit der gewählten Formulierung im Titel erzielt ... und für die ist der Redakteur verantwortlich. GOG schreibt zB einfach :  Das ist deutlich weniger reißerisch und dürfte GOG auch nicht so stark schaden wie obige Überschrift.


Die von dir vorgeschlagene Ueberschrift waere aber auch einfach uninformativer. Reisserisch ist die Ueberschrift naemlich auf keinen Fall. Sie ist einfach nur sachlich richtig. Wie ich oben schrieb, war von GoG selbst vielleicht nicht so schlau das Feature so zu nennen (bzw. haetten sie ees vielleicht noch schnell umbenennen koennen und dann einen Monat warten koennen ).
Aber so ist das halt, maximaler Werbeeffekt beim einfuehren, aber wenn man es dann abschaffen muss klingt es halt irgendwie bloed. Da kann jetzt die PCGames aber nix dafuer.



> Ich finde es gut, daß GOG sich um alte Spiele kümmert und sie für moderne Systeme anpasst und auch DRM-freie Spiele anbietet. Das sollte man unterstützen und nicht absichtlich torpedieren.



Das stimmt, tun sie hier aber mMn auch nicht.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2019)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> An den amerikanischen Preisen aendert sich ja nichts. Deswegen meine Frage, was genau macht den online Spieleverkauf in z.B. Deutschland so viel teurer (fuer GoG) als den in Nordamerika?


Mehrwertsteuer. Und sicherlich noch andere finanzielle Dinge, die DE Firmen gern mal auflastet. Natürlich schlägt sich das dann auch im Preis nieder. 



Batze schrieb:


> Wer sich Heutzutage ein Spiel für 60 tacken kauft kann nur ein Steam Fan sein und da kaufen. Wie bescheuert muss man sein?


Was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Vor allem, was hat das mit der geistigen Zurechnungsfähigkeit zu tun? Ich selbst kaufe nicht oft, aber durchaus ab und zu mal Spiele zum Vollpreis, ergo 60 Euro. Warum auch nicht? Wenn ich weiß, dass ich von dem Entwickler auch ein gutes Spiel bekomme, mache ich das gerne. Passiert halt nur nicht mehr oft. Dabei kann ich mir selbst schon eine gewisse Zurechnungsfähigkeit attestieren.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mehrwertsteuer. Und sicherlich noch andere finanzielle Dinge, die DE Firmen gern mal auflastet. Natürlich schlägt sich das dann auch im Preis nieder.



Jo, sieht echt so aus. Hab gerade mal ein bisschen rumgegooglet und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gelten auf Downloadspiele in Deutschland 19% Mehrwertsteuer. In den USA ist )je nach Staat) die sales tax zwischen ca. 3 und 8%. Das macht dann eigentlich schon ziemlich genau den Unterschied aus. Krass.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, sieht echt so aus. Hab gerade mal ein bisschen rumgegooglet und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gelten auf Downloadspiele in Deutschland 19% Mehrwertsteuer. In den USA ist )je nach Staat) die sales tax zwischen ca. 3 und 8%. Das macht dann eigentlich schon ziemlich genau den Unterschied aus. Krass.



Die Mehrwertsteuer gilt für so ziemlich jedes Produkt in Deutschland. ^^ Egal, ob digital oder physisch. Selbst für Mikrotransaktionen, die 50 Cent kosten, gilt die.


----------



## Javata (28. Februar 2019)

Ich kaufe Spiele immer lieber bei gog wenn möglich. DRM-Frei ist einfach unschlagbar, dazu noch die enthaltenen (Fan)-Patches. Und ich weiß, dass ich damit eine Firma unterstütze, die bisher nur gute Spiele mit top Support abgeliefert hat. (Aber klar, das kann sich auch ändern sie Blizzard zB... aber man soll ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Februar 2019)

Bin in dem Zusammenhang auf ein altes Video von GoG gestoßen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRdfYwvGTos

Tja, ich sehe das immer noch so, die selbst anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## stillleben (28. Februar 2019)

Könnte mir gar nicht weiter am Arsch vorbeigehen.
Kaufe nun schon seit 7 Jahren mehr oder weniger exklusiv bei GOG.com ohne großartig auf den Preis zu schielen oder jemals bewusst von dem natürlich sehr löblichen Differenzausgleich Gebrauch gemacht zu haben und werde einfach so weitermachen wie bisher.

Die Spiele-Industrie macht's einem aber auch ziemlich leicht, wenn sie ihre auf Hochglanz polierten AAA-Blender nur noch so dermaßen mit permanenter Server-Authentifizierung (selbst bei Einzelspieler-Titeln), Mikro- bzw. Makrotransaktionen und komplett sinnfreien Kopierschutzmechanismen der übelsten und aufdringlichsten Sorte zuklatschen, das man sich, den moderaten Kotzreiz unterdrückend, eigentlich nur noch der einzig verbliebenen echten Alternative zu anderen Vertriebsplatformen, die gute Miene zu diesem ganzen Irrsinn machen, verschreiben kann.

Längerfristig sehe ich da auch keinen Anlass für irgendwelche Bedenken in Richtung vorzeitiges-Laden-dicht-machen.
Spätestens mit Veröffentlichung von Cyberpunk 2077 wird, wie auch seinerzeit bei VÖ von The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, die aktive Nutzerschaft auf GOG.com sicherlich wieder mit frischem Blut aufgestockt, was dann zu großen Teilen auch wieder darüber hinaus gehalten werden können dürfte. Das sich GOG.com, wie auch beim erwähnten dritten Hexer, die meisten digitalen Verkäufe von Cyberpunk 2077 sichern wird, dürfte eigentlich auch jetzt schon fest stehen. Wenn CDProjektRED das auch noch vernünftig anstellt und ausreichend kommuniziert, das man mit dem Erwerb von Cyberpunk 2077 auf GOG.com den Entwickler, also CDProjektRED, direkt unterstützt, könnte der, auf GOG.com anfallende prozentuale Anteil aller digitalen Verkäufe von Cyberpunk 2077 den von The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt sogar noch haushoch übertreffen. Gib da noch den exzellenten Ruf von CDProjektRED als "Entwickler von Spielen für Spieler", sowie das Gebetsmühlen-artige Runterbeten von "Ohne DRM, ohne Mikro-/Makrotransaktionen und sonstige Anbindungs- und Authentifizierungs-Gängeleien" dazu, und da sollte es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn das nicht auch dem Fortbestand von GOG.com zu Gute kommt.


----------



## rldml (28. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ja auch stimmt. Du wirst in Zukunft im gleichen Shop, für das gleiche Produkt mehr bezahlen müssen, als z.B. ein Amerikaner. Das ist für mich ein Bildebuchbeispiel für "unfair". Und nein, das andere das auch so machen, macht es nicht besser und hätten Gamer Eier würden sie sich das nicht gefallen lassen.



Und was soll der Gamer dann machen? Kennst du irgend einen anderen Shop für digitale Gaminginhalte, die diesen Preisausgleich überhaupt jemals angeboten haben?

Davon abgesehen ist das doch Pfennigfuchserei: Klar kommen bei regelmäßigen Einkäufen im Store immer wieder auch ein paar Euronen zusammen. Aber ist das wirklich ein Betrag, über den es sich zu diskutieren lohnt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ja auch stimmt. Du wirst in Zukunft im gleichen Shop, für das gleiche Produkt mehr bezahlen müssen, als z.B. ein Amerikaner. Das ist für mich ein Bildebuchbeispiel für "unfair". Und nein, das andere das auch so machen, macht es nicht besser und hätten Gamer Eier würden sie sich das nicht gefallen lassen.



Für die unterschiedlichen Preise kann aber weder GoG was dafür, noch irgendeine andere Firma (Valve oder andere Publisher). Da spielen halt auch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle, die ich schon genannt habe. Da kann man sich als Gamer auf den Kopf stellen, es würde sich nichts daran ändern.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ja auch stimmt. Du wirst in Zukunft im gleichen Shop, für das gleiche Produkt mehr bezahlen müssen, als z.B. ein Amerikaner. Das ist für mich ein Bildebuchbeispiel für "unfair". Und nein, das andere das auch so machen, macht es nicht besser und hätten Gamer Eier würden sie sich das nicht gefallen lassen.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz..

Der Preisdifferenz der durch unterschiedliche Mehrwertssteuersätze oder andere Endverbrauchersteuern entsteht, hat der Kunde zu tragen, das ist die Definition solcher Steuern. Da kann man sich dann bei demjenigen beschweren, der die Steuersätze festlegt bzw. die Steuern als solche beschließt.

Ich kann ja nicht plötzlich als Unternehmen hier dem Kunden 1 Prozent schenken wenn wir in Deutschland die MwST mal auf 20 Prozent erhöhen.

Insofern war der Part - sollten sie das auch übernommen haben im Rahmen ihrer Fair-Price Geschichte und so klingt es ja  - eigentlich so schon ... außergewöhnlich. Zwar nett für die Kunden, aber schon außergewöhnlich.. jedenfalls fällt mir kein Store
ein der einem selbst die Mehrwertssteuerdifferenz zum günstigeren Markt ersetzt hätte.

Die anderweitige Preisdifferenzierung bzw. Preisdiskriminierung mag man schon weniger schön finden, ist aber nun auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Es steht mir als Anbieter frei, auf einem Markt, wo die Kundschaft entweder nicht so kaufkräftig ist
und/oder mein Produkt nicht so beliebt, den Preis zu senken, um auch hier auf meine Stückzahlen zu kommen bzw. meinen Gesamtgewinn zu erhöhen. Dass das den Leuten gegenüber "unfair" ist, die jetzt mehr zahlen müssen als anderswo,
kann man so sehen, nicht umsonst heißt es "Preisdiskriminierung" (wenn auch Preisdifferenzierung hier wohl der beliebter Begriff zu sein scheint aus offensichtlichen Gründen    ).

Wäre dem nicht so gäbe es z.B. ja auch keine EU-Importwagen... Bestimmte Marken werden ja auch außerhalb von Deutschland in manchen Ländern (netto) günstiger angeboten, weil da vor Ort ordentlich Steuer draufkommt und 
der Automarkt generell dort gerade schwächelt oder die Marke nicht so läuft. Da kann es sich oft lohnen so ein Exemplar dort zu kaufen und hier wieder einzuführen und trotzdem hat man eine gute Ersparnis gegenüber einem Kauf "zu Hause".

Ich würde aber noch zu bedenken geben dass GOG bzw. ihre Mutterfirma das ja auch nicht nur aus altruistischen Erwägungen machen. Ihr ganzes Gebaren signalisiert gerne ein "wir sind die Guten" nach außen hin, mit sehr großen Erfolg
bisher wie man sieht. Und es mag ja sein dass die Entscheider dass auch "privat" so glauben und wie die "Gamer" dort fühlen, aber ich denke schon, die wissen genau dass sie mit Ihrem Auftreten - und die Fair-Price-Policy war nur ein Element davon - 
sehr viel Goodwill generieren.

Man sieht aber auch, dass das ganz schnell vorbei sein kann wenn es in der Tasche klemmt.

Business bleibt Business.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2019)

*GOG: Keine &quot;Faire Preisgestaltung&quot; mehr ab März*

Der Nettopreis wird wohl bei GoG in Zukunft in jedem Land gleich hoch sein. Unabhängig von der Kaufkraft und den Steuern. Was sich dann noch durch die Steueraufschläge verändert ist die andere Seite. Darauf hat GoG ja keinen Einfluß. 

In den USA z.B. sind ja durch die unterschiedlichen regionalen Taxes die Endpreise auch unterschiedlich hoch.

GoG subventioniert so wie ich das ganze verstehe nur nicht mehr die Nettopreise in gewissen kaufkraftschwachen Regionen mehr. Weil sie es nicht mehr finanzieren können. Und quersubventionieren (die finanzstarken/kaufkraftstarken Länder zahlen mehr um das auszugleichen) funktioniert auch nur in begrenztem Maße.

Und was Preise betrifft: Bei gewissen IP bin ich auch bereit gewisse Preise zu bezahlen (auch am Day 1). Dazu zählen für mich AC, The Division, ME, aber auch gewisse Spiele/IP bei Steam. Mit Seasonpaß können da auch schnell mal 100 EUR oder mehr pro Spiel zusammen kommen. Bei einer CE oder mit Seasonpässen, Erweiterungen z.B.. Und ich halte mich auch für zurechnungsfähig.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Wobei die Idee von GoG ja ursprünglich daher kommt, zunächst Retail, in Polen günstig legal Spiele anbieten zu können, dann auch teils noch auf polnisch, weswegen sie eben angefangen haben alte Spiele zu lizensieren (und zu übersetzen). Die vehemente Abneigung gegen DRM kommt wohl daher, dass die Gründer als Schüler / Studenten das Startkapital durch den Verkauf von illegalen Kopien auf den polnischen Wochenmärkten verdienten und sich dann irgendwann legalisierten und das Ganze seriös machen wollten. 

Aber alles legal zu halten und die alten Spiele auch noch aufzubereiten, dass sie auf neuen Systemen laufen kostet halt. Ich denke ja auch oft, dass ich für 10 bis 30 Jahre alte Games doch keine 5 Euro mehr ausgebe (vor allem habe ich die meisten ja eh). 

Apropos, weiß einer wie man die GoG Teile von Vollbild auf relativ kleine Fenstergröße bekommt? So ein EGA oder VGA Game sieht auf großen, scharfen, modernen Displays nämlich ziemlich kacke aus und ich stelle mir sicher dafür keinen Röhrenmonitor mehr hin. Hatte mir letztens nämlich das Leisure Suit Larry Bundle gegönnt aber gleich die Krise gekriegt, weil die nur Vollbild liefen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für die unterschiedlichen Preise kann aber weder GoG was dafür, noch irgendeine andere Firma (Valve oder andere Publisher). Da spielen halt auch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle, die ich schon genannt habe. Da kann man sich als Gamer auf den Kopf stellen, es würde sich nichts daran ändern.



Ja, aber diese Gründe sind doch, mit Verlaub, Blödsinn. Es gilt die MwSt des Landes, in dem ich einkaufe, darum kann ich ja auch teilweise günstig im Ausland einkaufen bzw. bestellen. Das wird bei physischen Gütern natürlich teilweise durch Versandkosten wieder ausgeglichen, die entfallen aber bei Downloads. Auch unterschiedliche Vertriebskosten existieren nicht, und welche Löhne im Land meiner Kunden gezahlt werden, hat auf den Preis meiner Ware erst recht keinen Einfluss. Diese regionalen Preise werden erhoben, weil die Publisher es können und weil sie damit durchkommen.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, aber diese Gründe sind doch, mit Verlaub, Blödsinn. Es gilt die MwSt des Landes, in dem ich einkaufe, darum kann ich ja auch teilweise günstig im Ausland einkaufen bzw. bestellen.



Ist dem wirklich so?

Es gab nämlich schon mal - nämlich 2014 ! - eine "Aufweichung" der Fair-Price-Policy bei GOG..  Zumindest war sie angekündigt.

Ausnahmsweise mal einen Link auf die "Konkurrenz", ich hoffe, ich komme dafür nicht in die Hölle:

Wie gesagt, folgende News ist von 2014 !
GOG.com: Erklärung für das geänderte Preissystem - 4Players.de

Und da wird ausdrücklich die MwSt genannt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Februar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist dem wirklich so?
> 
> Es gab nämlich schon mal - nämlich 2014 ! - eine "Aufweichung" der Fair-Price-Policy bei GOG..  Zumindest war sie angekündigt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann natürlich den Wahrheitsgehalt von PR-Statements schwer einschätzen, würde mich aber wundern, wenn Videospiele das einzige Gut auf dem Planeten wären, wo solche Regelungen gelten. Zumal man gerade bei Downloads den Standort des Käufers nicht eindeutig ermitteln kann (eine deutsche IP bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich wirklich in Deutschland sitze).

Der eigentliche Grund wird in de Artikel m.M.n. weiter unten genannt: "Bei vielen neuen Spielen seien die Hersteller auch oft gezwungen, regional unterschiedliche Preise anzubieten, da es oft Verträge mit dem jeweiligen Handel gäbe, in denen es auch Vorschriften für Mindestpreise bei den Download-Versionen gibt."
Sprich, die Publisher sichern MediaMarkt  &Co zu, ihre Downloadversion in Deutschland nicht günstiger anzubieten als die Retail-Version. Verträge also die gleich in doppelter Hinsicht hirnrissig sind, denn erstens inst die Downloadversion natürlich deutlich weniger wert uns zweitens kann dieser Vertrag aus technischen Gründen gar nicht zuverlässig erfüllt werden (siehe oben).


Edit: Kleiner Nachtrag - habe mich mal schlau gemacht und es ist wohl tatsächlich so, dass Großhändler ab einem bestimmten Umsatz die Mehrwertsteuer des Landes berechnen müssen, in das sie ihre Ware liefern. Jetzt kann man sich natürlich streiten, ob ein Download eine Lieferung ist (ich sehe das eher so, dass ich dort etwas abhole), aber ich könnte mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass GoG darunter fällt.


----------



## rldml (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Apropos, weiß einer wie man die GoG Teile von Vollbild auf relativ kleine Fenstergröße bekommt? So ein EGA oder VGA Game sieht auf großen, scharfen, modernen Displays nämlich ziemlich kacke aus und ich stelle mir sicher dafür keinen Röhrenmonitor mehr hin. Hatte mir letztens nämlich das Leisure Suit Larry Bundle gegönnt aber gleich die Krise gekriegt, weil die nur Vollbild liefen.



Hast du es mal mit Alt+Return versucht? So hat man früher Anwendungen zwischen Vollbild und Fenster gewechselt (https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/81823/alt-enter-switches-between-window-and-full-screen)

Allerdings dürfte das nur bei DosBox gehen, bei ScummVM-Geschichten müsste man das in den Einstellungen ändern können (F5)

LG, Ronny


----------



## fud1974 (28. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Edit: Kleiner Nachtrag - habe mich mal schlau gemacht und es ist wohl tatsächlich so, dass Großhändler ab einem bestimmten Umsatz die Mehrwertsteuer des Landes berechnen müssen, in das sie ihre Ware liefern. Jetzt kann man sich natürlich streiten, ob ein Download eine Lieferung ist (ich sehe das eher so, dass ich dort etwas abhole), aber ich könnte mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass GoG darunter fällt.



Hmmm.. würde dann halt auch einiges erklären. Wäre auch irgendwie naheliegend, der Staat wird sich die Steuer kaum durch die Lappen gehen lassen wollen. Insofern wurde die "Lücke" mal geschlossen.

Verblüffender fand ich, dass die fast gleiche Diskussion schon vor 5 Jahren (!!) geführt worden ist, und das explizit bei GoG... da konnte ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnern.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit Alt+Return versucht? So hat man früher Anwendungen zwischen Vollbild und Fenster gewechselt (https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/81823/alt-enter-switches-between-window-and-full-screen)
> 
> Allerdings dürfte das nur bei DosBox gehen, bei ScummVM-Geschichten müsste man das in den Einstellungen ändern können (F5)
> 
> LG, Ronny



Danke für den Hinweis, ALT + Enter geht bei mir übrigens meist nicht, keine Ahnung wieso. 
Aber F5 probiere ich mal, ob ich die Einstellungen geändert kriege. 

Edit: Schade, kommt im Fall von Larry leider nur ein Bildschirm zum Speichern.


----------



## rldml (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, ALT + Enter geht bei mir übrigens meist nicht, keine Ahnung wieso.
> Aber F5 probiere ich mal, ob ich die Einstellungen geändert kriege.
> 
> Edit: Schade, kommt im Fall von Larry leider nur ein Bildschirm zum Speichern.



Komisch, bei mir klappt es mit ALT + Enter. Ansonsten kannst du aber auch Strg + F5 drücken,  "zurück zur Spieleliste" zu springen, dort dann in die globalen Optionen. Im Grafikreiter dann das Häkchen raus bei "Vollbild". Anschließend mit einem Doppelklick auf dem Spieletitel und das Spiel startet mit den gewünschten Einstellungen.

Immerhin merkt sich ScummVM das dann


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir klappt es mit ALT + Enter. Ansonsten kannst du aber auch Strg + F5 drücken,  "zurück zur Spieleliste" zu springen, dort dann in die globalen Optionen. Im Grafikreiter dann das Häkchen raus bei "Vollbild". Anschließend mit einem Doppelklick auf dem Spieletitel und das Spiel startet mit den gewünschten Einstellungen.
> 
> Immerhin merkt sich ScummVM das dann



Hey! STRG + F5 ist perfekt, danke für den Tipp! Ich kann die Fenstergröße sogar nach belieben anpassen, wunderbar.

Edit: Interessant, Alt + Enter geht jetzt zumindest bei dem Spiel auch, nachdem ich über STRG + F5 die Settings geändert hatte.


----------



## rldml (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hey! STRG + F5 ist perfekt, danke für den Tipp! Ich kann die Fenstergröße sogar nach belieben anpassen, wunderbar.



ScummVM gehört wirklich mit zu den besten Softwareprojekten unserer Zeit 



> Edit: Interessant, Alt + Enter geht jetzt zumindest bei dem Spiel auch, nachdem ich über STRG + F5 die Settings geändert hatte.



Was mich überrascht hat ist, dass man bei ScummVM in den GRafikkeinstellungen auch diverse emulatortypische Filter zur Verbesserung der Grafik mitgeliefert bekommt. Diese Info sollte gog.com vielleicht mal etwas populärer platzieren... 

LG, Ronny


----------



## shaboo (1. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sprich, die Publisher sichern MediaMarkt  &Co zu, ihre Downloadversion in Deutschland nicht günstiger anzubieten als die Retail-Version. Verträge also die gleich in doppelter Hinsicht hirnrissig sind, denn erstens inst die Downloadversion natürlich deutlich weniger wert uns zweitens kann dieser Vertrag aus technischen Gründen gar nicht zuverlässig erfüllt werden (siehe oben).


Warum sollte denn bitte eine Downloadversion "deutlich weniger wert" sein als eine Plastikhülle mit dem Downloadcode - und auf viel mehr läuft es ja bei den heutigen Retail-Versionen (zumindest im PC-Bereich) nicht hinaus.

Ansonsten dürfte es logisch sein, dass der Handel mit seinem Regalplatz Besseres anzufangen weiß als dort Sachen aufzustellen, die es als Download zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis gibt, also will man natürlich - so weit das halt möglich ist - sicher stellen, dass Downloads nicht billiger sind als Retail-Ware.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn bitte eine Downloadversion "deutlich weniger wert" sein als eine Plastikhülle mit dem Downloadcode - und auf viel mehr läuft es ja bei den heutigen Retail-Versionen (zumindest im PC-Bereich) nicht hinaus.


Abgesehen von dieser Unart, solche "Retails" kaufe ich allerdings ohnehin nicht, habe ich das oben erklärt, was eine Retailversion im Vergleich zu einer Downloadfassung viel teurer macht. Entsprechend gibt es keinen Grund, außer um den Einzelhandel zu schützen und um Nutzer abzuzocken, dass Downloadspiele nicht die Hälfte von Retailspielen kosten sollten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn bitte eine Downloadversion "deutlich weniger wert" sein als eine Plastikhülle mit dem Downloadcode - und auf viel mehr läuft es ja bei den heutigen Retail-Versionen (zumindest im PC-Bereich) nicht hinaus.



Der individuelle Wert, den du dem Produkt beimisst, kann natürlich abweichen, aber die Produktionskosten sind eben schon allein durch die bedruckte Verpackung um ein Vielfaches höher. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Spielen ist, aber E-Books z.B. kannst du zu enem Viertel des Preises des gedruckten Buches anbieten und trotzdem noch den doppelten Gewinn machen. Hier den gleichen Preis zu verangen ist einfach Abzocke hoch drei. Und klar, wenn die Retail-Versionen auch nur noch Download-Codes enthalten, dann ist es vermutlich an der Zeit, diesen Vertriebsweg aufzugeben.


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und klar, wenn die Retail-Versionen auch nur noch Download-Codes enthalten, dann ist es vermutlich an der Zeit, diesen Vertriebsweg aufzugeben.



Das ist in meinen Augen auch das Ziel der Publisher.
Nur ist der Retail zZ leider (für die Publisher) noch ein Muss.
Der Retail würde sich ziemlich sträuben, wenn das selbe Game im offiziellen Store 50% günstiger wäre.
Denn da hätte der Retail nur den Aufwand (Einräumen, Preisauszeichnung, evtl noch Risiko, wenn kein Retourenrecht, etc), aber keinen Ertrag mehr.


----------



## shaboo (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dieser Unart, solche "Retails" kaufe ich allerdings ohnehin nicht, habe ich das oben erklärt, was eine Retailversion im Vergleich zu einer Downloadfassung viel teurer macht. Entsprechend gibt es keinen Grund, außer um den Einzelhandel zu schützen und um Nutzer abzuzocken, dass Downloadspiele nicht die Hälfte von Retailspielen kosten sollten.


Unsinn, für den normalen Käufer haben beide Fassungen exakt den gleichen Nutzwert und deswegen ist er logischerweise auch nicht bereit dazu, für eine dieser Fassungen mehr zu bezahlen. Ganz im Gegenteil, würden heutzutage im Zweifel viele eher für die Downloadfassung mehr bezahlen - weil's halt so bequem ist; weil immer weniger Bock haben, sich ihre Wohnungen mit Verpackungen zuzumüllen und vor allem weil Retail in Verbindung mit Accountbindung und DRM keinen Vorteil mehr hat, der irgendeinen Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde . Collectors Editions natürlich explizit ausgenommen, aber die bilden ja nicht  "den Retail-Markt".  Und Konsolenspiele (die man verleihen und verkaufen kann) natürlich auch, aber wir reden ja vom PC.

Außerdem ist es bei einem halbwegs großen Titel heutzutage längst so, dass dessen Kosten durch alles Mögliche (Lizenz-, Personal-, Entwicklungs-, Werbekosten etc.) dominiert werden, während die zusätzlichen Kosten der Retailversion im Vergleich dazu völlige Peanuts sind. Wenn überhaupt, kannst Du froh sein, als Käufer der Retail-Fassung nicht mehr bezahlen zu müssen als der Käufer der Downloadfassung, obwohl Du mehr Kosten verursachst.


----------



## shaboo (1. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Der individuelle Wert, den du dem Produkt beimisst, kann natürlich abweichen, aber die Produktionskosten sind eben schon allein durch die bedruckte Verpackung um ein Vielfaches höher. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Spielen ist, aber E-Books z.B. kannst du zu enem Viertel des Preises des gedruckten Buches anbieten und trotzdem noch den doppelten Gewinn machen. Hier den gleichen Preis zu verangen ist einfach Abzocke hoch drei. Und klar, wenn die Retail-Versionen auch nur noch Download-Codes enthalten, dann ist es vermutlich an der Zeit, diesen Vertriebsweg aufzugeben.


Der "Wert" bemisst sich nicht daran, wie hoch die Kosten bei Herstellung und Logistik sind, sondern einzig und alleine daran, welchen Preis die Leute zu zahlen bereit sind, und der dürfte nun mal heutzutage für Download- und Retail-Version so ziemlich der gleiche sein. Unterschiedliche Preise machen nur dann Sinn, wenn mit dem höheren Preis auch ein klarer Mehrwert für den Käufer verbunden ist (was bei Books vs. E-Books so zu sein scheint) und den gibt's hier nun mal nicht, also gibt's auch keine unterschiedlichen Preise.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

@Shaboo, dein subjektiver Wert ist irrelevant, wenn ich 1000 Alternativen habe. Man kann nicht jedes Game spielen. Aber wenn man so ein großer Fan von etwas ist und ihm solchen Wert beimisst, dann wird man sicher zu Retail greifen, alleine vom Sammleraspekt aus. Ein gekauftes Downloadspiel unterscheidet sich nämlich letztlich Null von einem illegal heruntergelanden Downloadspiel, für das man gar nichts bezahlt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Der "Wert" bemisst sich nicht daran, wie hoch die Kosten bei Herstellung und Logistik sind, sondern einzig und alleine daran, welchen Preis die Leute zu zahlen bereit sind



Das kommt darauf an, von welcher Definition von "Wert" wir reden. Wenn es dir um den Marktwert geht (das scheint der Fall zu sein), dann bedenke, dass dies eine statistische Größe ist, die individuell sehr unterschiedlich bewertet wird. Ich sehe digitale Versionen generell als das minderwertigere Produkt an (auf Verarbeitung und Qualität bezogen) und zahle dafür entsprechend geringere Preise.


----------



## rldml (1. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es bei einem halbwegs großen Titel heutzutage längst so, dass dessen Kosten durch alles Mögliche (Lizenz-, Personal-, Entwicklungs-, Werbekosten etc.) dominiert werden, während die zusätzlichen Kosten der Retailversion im Vergleich dazu völlige Peanuts sind.



Quelle?

Und mal als Denkanstoß: Steam hat von Anfang an eine Umsatzbeteiligung von 30% auf die in deren Store veröffentlichten Titel. Wenn die Vertriebskosten so "Peanuts" sind, dann hätte der Vetriebsweg sich gegenüber Retail nie durchgesetzen können, weil die Entwickler den erheblich teureren Vertriebsweg nie angenommen hätten. Du willst uns doch hoffenltich nicht verklickern, dass du >30% vom Umsatz für Peanuts hältst?


----------



## shaboo (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Shaboo, dein subjektiver Wert ist irrelevant, wenn ich 1000 Alternativen habe. Man kann nicht jedes Game spielen. Aber wenn man so ein großer Fan von etwas ist und ihm solchen Wert beimisst, dann wird man sicher zu Retail greifen, alleine vom Sammleraspekt aus. Ein gekauftes Downloadspiel unterscheidet sich nämlich letztlich Null von einem illegal heruntergelanden Downloadspiel, für das man gar nichts bezahlt.


Wenn wir allgemein von Preisgestaltung reden, dann geht es aber um den Massenmarkt und den Allerweltsgamer und nicht um die z.T. sehr speziellen Bedürfnisse von ausgesprochenen Sammlern und Fans, und den Massen ist es nun mal ziemlich egal, ob die Nullen und Einsen aus der Leitung oder von irgendeinem Datenträger kommen.

Und der Unterschied zwischen einem Original und einer illegalen Kopie war auch schon zu C64-Schulhofzeiten einer, der sich mehr an moralischen Kategorien als am konkreten Nutzwert festgemacht hat. Im Übrigen ist der Unterschied zwischen Original und Kopie hier auch nicht der, um den es geht, sondern der zwischen Download und Retail und da ist es schlicht so, dass das durchschnittliche PC-Retail-Spiel nicht mehr den Mehrwert gegenüber einem Download (egal ob legal oder illegal) besitzt, den es vor 10 oder 15 Jahren vielleicht mal hatte.

Ich habe früher auch gerne und vornehmlich Retail gekauft, aber ohne Handbuch und mit Accountbindung - und das ist nun mal mitterweile der Normalfall - hat das für mich keinen Mehrwert mehr und wird deshalb auch nicht mehr gekauft - dann halt als Download (idealerweise auf GOG), und das vielleicht sogar im Sale. Und Collectors Editions waren mir früher schon zu teuer und sind das auch heute noch. Ich brauche auch keine Packung im Schrank, um zu Sammeln. Was das betrifft, ist DRM-Freiheit und-Unabhängigkeit der viel wichtigere Aspekt für mich - auch was eine eventuelle Nutzbarkeit in zehn Jahren betrifft.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

Genau deswegen kaufe ich Retail auch nur noch für Konsole, auf PC gibt es keinen Mehrwert. Und genau deswegen zahle ich für ein PC Downloadspiel auch maximal 25 Euro, wenn es ein super, duper Ausnahmetitel wie z.B. Witcher 3 GotY Edition ist. Damit macht der Hersteller immer noch mehr Gewinn als wenn ich es für 60 Euro Retail kaufen würde.


----------



## rldml (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kaufe ich Retail auch nur noch für Konsole



Und selbst auf Konsole isses schon kaum noch ein reines Retail, wenn man bedenkt dass man manche Spiele ohne Updates kaum nutzen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Und selbst auf Konsole isses schon kaum noch ein reines Retail, wenn man bedenkt dass man manche Spiele ohne Updates kaum nutzen kann.



Da achte ich natürlich drauf und kaufe nur vollständige Spiele.


----------

